# Οι υπεύθυνοι για το λοκντάουν καλύτερα να μη μιλούν (Του Μάνου Βουλαρίνου από την Athens Voice)



## nickel (Nov 7, 2020)

Δεν έχω γράψει ή αναδημοσιεύσει κείμενα για την πανδημία, αλλά ένιωσα την ανάγκη τώρα, καθώς μπαίνουμε στη μεγάλη ευθεία μέχρι την ώρα εκείνη που θα έρθουν τα εμβόλια να δώσουν κάποια ανακούφιση — ένα πολύμηνο διάστημα που οι δραστηριότητές μας θα ανοιγοκλείνουν, τα θύματα θα πολλαπλασιάζονται, τα νεύρα μας θα τεντώνουν, οι πολιτικές κόντρες θα μας εκνευρίζουν ακόμα περισσότερο... Έγραψε προ ημερών ο *Ρωμανός Γεροδήμος* στο Facebook για *το κόστος του ανεξέλεγκτου ατομισμού*: 

Ας είμαστε ειλικρινείς: ο λόγος που γίνεται το λοκντάουν δεν είναι ο ίδιος ο κορωνοϊός, αλλά η αδυναμία ενός μέρους των κοινωνιών να πειθαρχήσει σε πέντε βασικά μέτρα, η αδυναμία των κυβερνήσεων να επιβάλλουν αυτά τα πέντε μέτρα για να μην γίνει το λοκντάουν, και η απροθυμία της υπόλοιπης κοινωνίας να υποστηρίξει την κυβέρνηση σε αυτήν την προσπάθεια, απονομιμοποιώντας ηθικά τέτοια μοντέλα αντικοινωνικής, ουσιαστικά, συμπεριφοράς. ​Το κοινωνικό σύνολο και ειδικά όσοι χάσουν τις δουλειές, τις επιχειρήσεις, και την ψυχική τους υγεία αυτή τη στιγμή επωμίζονται το κόστος του ανεξέλεγκτου ατομισμού. ​Διαβάζω συνεχώς δυστοπικά σενάρια για το κακό κράτος που θα παρακολουθεί και θα ελέγχει ηλεκτρονικά όλες μας τις κινήσεις. Μην ανησυχείτε, αγαπητοί μου. Η δυστοπία έρχεται απ' τη δική σας ανευθυνότητα.​



__ https://www.facebook.com/roman.gerodimos/posts/10164192132800431



​​Ο *Μάνος Βουλαρίνος* σχολιάζει τις συμπεριφορές ορισμένων ανθρώπων που οδήγησαν στο δεύτερο λοκντάουν για την αποτροπή εξάπλωσης του κορονοϊού. (Ζητάω συγγνώμη από τον καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη που και στα δύο δημοσιεύματα χρησιμοποιείται το ξενόφερτο _λοκντάουν_ αντί για το νεοπροταθέν _απαγορευτικό_.)

*Οι υπεύθυνοι για το λοκντάουν καλύτερα να μη μιλούν*​Του Μάνου Βουλαρίνου​​Δεν έχει περάσει ούτε ένα 24ωρο από την ανακοίνωση του λοκ του ντάουν και ήδη κάποιοι συμπολίτες έχουν σηκώσει σημαία αντίστασης και αντικυβερνητικής οργής για το νέο λοκντάουν στο οποίο μας υποχρεώνει η κυβέρνηση. Από την άλλη το να πει «Σωτήρη» τον Τσιόδρα ο Μητσοτάκης είναι όντως φοβερό και η οργή τους όχι εντελώς άδικη (εμότικον ειρωνείας για τους αναγνώστες που έχουν δυσκολία κατανόησης κειμένου). ​​Είναι οι πολίτες που αδυνατούν (ή δεν θέλουν) να καταλάβουν (ή να παραδεχτούν) πως η κυβέρνηση έχει τόση ευθύνη για το λοκντάουν όση ο διαιτητής που σφυρίζει πέναλτι σε κλάδεμα μέσα στην περιοχή: προφανώς αυτός το σφυρίζει, αλλά η ευθύνη είναι μόνο του ανόητου αμυντικού που αντί για μπάλα πήρε πόδια. ​​Έτσι, αν κανείς θέλει να ρίξει ευθύνες, δεν έχει παρά να κοιτάξει γύρω του και ίσως και στον καθρέφτη του. Γιατί οι υπεύθυνοι για το νέο λοκντάουν είναι οι συμπολίτες με υπευθυνότητα και ωριμότητα 5χρονου που δεν κατάφεραν να τηρήσουν ακόμα και τα πιο απλά μέτρα. Είναι αυτοί οι κακομαθημένοι αντικοινωνικοί που πάνω από ζωές και χώρα και οικονομία έβαλαν την επιθυμία τους για ποτάρες, διαδηλωσάρες και θρησκευτικές τελετάρες.​​Αυτοί που δεν φορούσαν τη μάσκα όπου και όσο έπρεπε.​Αυτοί που τη φορούσαν αλλά δεν μπορούσαν να βάλουν μέσα τη μυτούλα γιατί τα ενοχλούσε τα τσαμένα... γουτου γουτου μωλέ... σε ενοχλεί η μυτούλα σου μωλάκι μου... αχου το μωλέ... δεν μπολεί με τη μάσκα του μωλέ...​Αυτοί που μαζεύονταν στα κλαμπ και πάρταραν λες και ο χρόνος είχε σταματήσει στο 2019.​Αυτοί που στριμώχνονταν στα μπαρ γιατί δεν αντέχουν να μη ζήσουν σαν σαρδέλες σε κονσέρβα ούτε μια εβδομάδα. ​Αυτοί που κάθονταν με τις ώρες στα καφέ, ξεμάσκωτοι και φωνακλάδες, σπέρνοντας τον ιό με τα σάλια τους. ​Αυτοί που πάρταραν στις πλατείες γιατί «έτσι κι αλλιώς οι γέροι πεθαίνουν».​Αυτοί που δεν άντεχαν να αφήσουν για λίγο τις ομαδικές θρησκευτικές τους «υποχρεώσεις», είτε αυτές ήταν ένα «μυστήριο» είτε μια συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας. Όλοι αυτοί που δεν αντέχουν να ζήσουν έστω και λίγο μακριά απ’ το εκκλησιαστικό ή το πολιτικό τους κοπάδι.​Αυτοί που όταν έμπαιναν στο γραφείο, έβγαζαν τη μάσκα και γελούσαν με τους «υπερβολικούς και φοβητσιάρηδες» συναδέλφους τους που περίμεναν να πάνε σπίτι τους για να τη βγάλουν.​Αυτοί που «έλα μωρέ τώρα, μια γριπούλα είναι».​Αυτοί που «ξυπνάτε πρόβατα δεν υπάρχει κανένας ιός»​Αυτοί που χρησιμοποίησαν ως επιχείρημα και έκαναν share τις ηλιθιότητες ενός τραγουδιστή.​Αυτοί που για να ξεγελάσουν τα εσωτερικά τους αδιέξοδα, βλέπουν παντού συνωμοσίες και πλεκτάνες. ​Αυτοί που δεν έχουν την πνευματική ικανότητα να καταλάβουν και την ψυχολογική συγκρότηση να δεχτούν τη σημασία που έχει για μια κοινωνία η τήρηση των κανόνων.​Όλοι αυτοί, που ήδη τους ακούω να διαμαρτύρονται, το μόνο το οποίο έχουν δικαίωμα να πουν είναι «συγγνώμη για το λοκντάουν».​​Το μόνο που δικαιούνται είναι να ζητήσουν συγγνώμη από όλους εμάς που δυσκολευτήκαμε, ζοριστήκαμε, ενοχληθήκαμε, περιοριστήκαμε, αλλά κάναμε αυτό που έπρεπε να κάνουμε για να μη χρειαστεί να φτάσουμε στο λοκντάουν. Από όλους εμάς που οι θυσίες μας δεν έπιασαν τον τόπο που έπρεπε επειδή αυτοί δεν ήθελαν να θυσιάσουν τίποτα. ​​Αλλά δεν έχω αυταπάτες. Ξέρω ότι άνθρωποι τόσο ανεύθυνοι και αντικοινωνικοί όχι μόνο δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να ζητήσουν συγγνώμη, αλλά σίγουρα θα προσπαθήσουν να βγουν και από πάνω. Αν ανοίξουν το στόμα τους, θα είναι για να γκρινιάξουν και να διαμαρτυρηθούν. Οπότε καλύτερα να μην πουν τίποτα. Ας σταματήσουν να μιλάνε κι ας τηρήσουν επιτέλους τους κανόνες. Αρκετό κακό έχουν κάνει μέχρι τώρα, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουν ακόμα μεγαλύτερο. ​​Όσο για την κυβέρνηση, μπορούμε μια χαρά να την κρίνουμε εμείς. Εμείς που αυτό το δικαίωμα το κερδίσαμε. Εμείς που μπορούμε να κρίνουμε και τις καθυστερήσεις και τις παραλείψεις και τα λάθη της. Και κυρίως το μεγαλύτερο απ’ όλα: το ότι φοβήθηκε το πολιτικό κόστος που θα είχε το να αντιμετωπίσει όλους αυτούς τους τύπους με την αυστηρότητα που τους αξίζει. Ότι επέτρεψε συγκεντρώσεις σε πλατείες, πάρτι σε κλαμπ, διαδηλώσεις στους δρόμους και συνωστισμούς σε εκκλησίες. Ότι λαμβάνοντας μέτρα και μη φροντίζοντας για την αυστηρή τους τήρηση, έκανε τη μισή δουλειά.​​Και θα την κρίνουμε ελπίζοντας αυτή τη φορά να μην φοβηθεί και να κάνει τη δουλειά της ολόκληρη. Και να μην επιτρέψει σε κανέναν ανεύθυνο αντικοινωνικό, είτε κρατάει ποτό, είτε προκήρυξη, είτε θυμιατό, να συνεχίσει να καταστρέφει υγεία, οικονομία και χώρα. Και μπράβο της. ​​Πηγή: https://www.athensvoice.gr/politics/689373_oi-ypeythynoi-gia-lokntaoyn-kalytera-na-miloyn​


----------



## anepipsogos (Nov 7, 2020)

(Ζητάω συγγνώμη από τον καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη που και στα δύο δημοσιεύματα χρησιμοποιείται το ξενόφερτο _λοκντάουν_ αντί για το νεοπροταθέν _απαγορευτικό_.)

Μήπως να του ψιθύριζα το "κατακλείω/κατακλείομαι/κατάκλεισις" που είναι ταμάμ το λοκιντάουνι;;


----------



## Marinos (Nov 7, 2020)

> Όσο για την κυβέρνηση, μπορούμε μια χαρά να την κρίνουμε εμείς. Εμείς που αυτό το δικαίωμα το κερδίσαμε.


Θα μπορούσα να γράψω κι εγώ κατεβατά αλλά η παραπάνω φράση μου αρκεί. ΤΥΝ.


----------



## Earion (Nov 7, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Μήπως να του ψιθύριζα το "κατακλείω/κατακλείομαι/κατάκλεισις" που είναι ταμάμ το λοκιντάουνι;;


"Εγκλεισμός" είναι, νομίζω, πιο ακριβές. Αλλά κάπου έχω δει μια προσπάθεια εξελληνισμού του λοκντάουν σε *λοκτάγιο* (κλινόμενο μαλιστα κατά τα μουράγιο, καρνάγιο, κλπ.). Ίσως πιάσει...


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2020)

Το _lockdown_ και τις αποδόσεις του, θυμίζω, τα είχαμε πρωτοσυζητήσει σ' αυτό το νήμα. Δεν αποκλείεται να το αυτονομήσω.


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2020)

Συμφωνώ. Και επειδή εγώ είμαι σε άλλο ανέκδοτο, μπορώ να πω άλλα τόσα για το τί γίνεται εδώ, που μπορώ να προβλέπω το μέλλον λίγο πολύ: θα λασκάρει λίγο η υπόθεση γύρω στα Χριστούγεννα, γιατί οι Άγγλοι δεν μπορούν χωρίς Χριστούγεννα, να μαζευτούν ολοι μαζί, να φάνε ό,τι δεν έχουν φαει όλη τη χρονιά, παρέα με τα σόγια τους που δεν τα χωνεύουν και που τα βλέπουν κάθε Χριστουγεννα μόνο, θα κολλήσουν ο ένας τον άλλον, και με την Πρωτοχρονιά πάλι μέσα.
Παράλληλα έχουμε οδηγίες ότι πρόκειται για λοκντάουν-λάιτ. Ηταν τόσο ηξεις αφίξεις το τί γίνεται με τα γραφεία (να δουλεύετε από το σπίτι _αν μπορείτε_, είπε ο πρωθυπουργός) που πολλοί εργοδότες περιμένουν το προσωπικό τους να πηγαίνει στο γραφείο σα να μην τρέχει τίποτα. Γιατί αν δεν τους επιβάλει να δουλεύουν απο το σπίτι δεν θα το εφαρμόσουν, και δεν το επιβάλλει γιατί τους φοβάται.


----------



## Αρκτούρος (Feb 1, 2021)

nickel said:


> Εμείς που αυτό το δικαίωμα το κερδίσαμε.



Με τα 180 χιλιάρικα, προφανώς.

Παραθέτω από ΣΚΑΪ, έτσι; Δεν κάνω αντιπολίτευση.









Στην δημοσιότητα η λίστα με τα ΜΜΕ και τα ποσά για την καμπανια «Μένουμε Σπίτι»


Την λίστα 18 σελίδων με τα ΜΜΕ που πήραν χρήματα για την καμπάνια «Μένουμε Σπίτι», έδωσε στην δημοσιότητα η κυβέρνηση.Στο τελευταίο κομμάτι της ενημέρωσης…




www.skai.gr


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2021)

Αρκτούρος said:


> Δεν κάνω αντιπολίτευση.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Εφόσον υπονοείτε ότι ο Βουλαρίνος έγραψε αυτά που έγραψε επειδή η Athens Voice (όπου έγραψε το παραπάνω σημείωμα) πήρε κι αυτή όπως και άλλα ΜΜΕ κάποια ποσά από την κυβέρνηση, λυπάμαι αλλά η δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι _μόνο_ αντιπολίτευση κάνετε — και μάλιστα όχι πολύ επιτυχημένη, ιδίως για αυτό το φόρουμ.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 1, 2021)

nickel said:


> Εφόσον υπονοείτε ότι ο Βουλαρίνος έγραψε αυτά που έγραψε επειδή η Athens Voice (όπου έγραψε το παραπάνω σημείωμα) πήρε κι αυτή όπως και άλλα ΜΜΕ κάποια ποσά από την κυβέρνηση, λυπάμαι αλλά η δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι _μόνο_ αντιπολίτευση κάνετε — και μάλιστα όχι πολύ επιτυχημένη, ιδίως για αυτό το φόρουμ.


Απ' όσα θυμάμαι ότι είχε πει ο κ. Πέτσας, πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται ότι η Athens Voice πήρε κάποια ποσά από την κυβέρνηση _επειδή_ γράφει αυτά που γράφει. Αλλά τέλος πάντων...

(Για το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο, όπως ξανάγραψα, και μόνο η φράση "Όσο για την κυβέρνηση, μπορούμε μια χαρά να την κρίνουμε εμείς. Εμείς που αυτό το δικαίωμα το κερδίσαμε" μου αρκεί για να κρίνω κι εγώ τη σοβαρότητα του κ. Βουλαρίνου...)


----------



## skol (Feb 1, 2021)

nickel said:


> _μόνο_ αντιπολίτευση κάνετε — και μάλιστα όχι πολύ επιτυχημένη


Μήπως όμως η παράθεση Βουλαρινού δεν αποτελεί ακριβώς κάλεσμα για επιτυχημένη αντιπολίτευση;
Τέλος πάντων, για μια απάντηση στα "πετυχημένα" που γράφει ο Βουλαρινός δεν χρειάζεται καν να φύγει κάποιος από τον φιλοκυβερνητικό τύπο. Παρακάτω απόσπασμα από άρθρο του Χ. Τσούκα λίγες μέρες αργότερα.

Η απουσία επιδημιολογικής πληροφόρησης συμπορεύθηκε με λειψό σχεδιασμό. Ηταν γνωστό ότι ερχόταν δεύτερο, σφοδρότερο, κύμα πανδημίας. Τι έκανε η κυβέρνηση; Ενώ απηύθυνε, ορθώς, εκκλήσεις στους πολίτες να τηρούν τα μέτρα, η ίδια ολιγώρησε σε τομείς ευθύνης της. Τι (δεν) έκανε; Πρώτον, άνοιξε τις πύλες της χώρας, με μόνο δειγματοληπτικό (κι αυτόν ελλιπή) έλεγχο εισερχόμενων τουριστών. Δεύτερον, αξιοποιήθηκαν αργά (τον Οκτώβριο) οι υπάρχουσες δομές πρωτοβάθμιας φροντίδας υγείας, ενώ δεν ενεπλάκησαν οι γιατροί του ΠΕΔΥ στην πρωτοβάθμια υγεία των ασθενών με COVID-19. Τρίτον, δεν καλύφθηκε το κόστος του τεστ κορωνοϊού από τον ΕΟΠYΥ, έτσι ώστε να ενθαρρυνθούν τα τεστ. Τέταρτον, δεν επιβλήθηκε εβδομαδιαίος έλεγχος των εργαζομένων σε οίκους ευγηρίας, νοσοκομεία, φυλακές, σχολεία κ.λπ. Πέμπτον, δεν ενισχύθηκαν σημαντικά τα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς, ούτε αυξήθηκαν οι χώροι διδασκαλίας με προκατασκευασμένες αίθουσες, όπως έγινε μετά τον σεισμό του 1999. Εκτον, δεν επιβλήθηκαν τα μέτρα (μάσκα, αποστασιοποίηση) στους χώρους ή στις τελετές θρησκευτικής λατρείας. Η αντιμετώπιση της πανδημίας προϋποθέτει και ατομική υπευθυνότητα και κεντρική στρατηγική δράση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2021)

Στην αρχή είχα αποφασίσει να μη σχολιάσω, αλλά δυστυχώς ξύπνησα νωρίς.

Λοιπόν, όπως θα αντιλήφθηκαν κάποιοι, έχω σταματήσει να σχολιάζω ζητήματα της εσωτερικής κομματικής διαπάλης από το φθινόπωρο του 2015. Είχαμε παρασυρθεί στα χρόνια του αντιμνημονιακού πυρετού και γράφαμε πολλά εδώ μέσα (δεν εκτονωνόμασταν άλλωστε σε ΜΚΔ) που δεν βοήθησαν το φόρουμ σαν γλωσσικό φόρουμ. Μου ήταν ωστόσο αδύνατο να μη σχολιάζω αυτό που εγώ θεωρούσα αντιμνημονιακό παραλογισμό (εκείνον που ξεκίνησε με τον Σαμαρά, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, και συνεχίστηκε από ΧΑ, Καμμένο και Σύριζα), τις εκλογές του 2015, το βαρουφάκειο καρναβάλι, το παρανοϊκό δημοψήφισμα. Όταν πια ήταν σαφές ότι ο Σύριζα (χωρίς ένα κομμάτι του) είχε αποδεχτεί τη μνημονιακή πολιτική και δεν κινδυνεύαμε από τρελές περιπέτειες, κόπασαν και οι πολιτικές κόντρες εδώ μέσα.

Έτσι, το κείμενο του Βουλαρίνου το έβαλα εδώ, από αρκετές δεκάδες ή και εκατοντάδες που είχα διαβάσει για το θέμα, επειδή εξέφραζε με σταράτες κουβέντες την ένταση που ένιωθα κι εγώ σε σχέση με την εφαρμογή βασικών υγειονομικών αρχών. Δεν το έβαλα για να υποστηρίξω την κυβέρνηση, ας πούμε, ή τον Βουλαρίνο ή την Athens Voice.

Γι’ αυτό θεώρησα άκομψο το σχόλιο που πιάστηκε από μια διατύπωση του Βουλαρίνου για να ακυρώσει το σύνολο του άρθρου και, ταυτόχρονα, τη δική μου ταύτιση με τις βασικές του θέσεις.

Πολύ χειρότερο ήταν το σχόλιο του Α. για τα 180 χιλιάρικα. Πίσω απ’ αυτό υπάρχει η σκέψη: «Οι άνθρωποι της δικής μου παράταξης σκέφτονται και εκφράζονται ελεύθερα. Ο Βουλαρίνος και οι όμοιοί του γράφουν αυτά που γράφουν επειδή τα παίρνουν». Είναι φρικτό να σκέφτεσαι έτσι για τον πολιτικό αντίπαλό σου. Είναι ακόμα πιο φρικτό να το χρησιμοποιείς σαν επιχείρημα παρότι δεν το πιστεύεις. Και είναι τρισχειρότερο όταν το λες έτσι που να παίρνει κι εμένα η μπάλα. Δηλαδή, να περιμένω κι εγώ από τη λίστα Πέτσα ή να νιώθω σαν την Πόντια π.;

Πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρον ήταν το άρθρο του Τσούκα. Έχω σταματήσει να πολυδιαβάζω εφημερίδες από το καλοκαίρι του 2018, οπότε δεν το είχα δει. Είναι μια καλοβαλμένη κριτική στον χειρισμό της επιδημίας από την κυβέρνηση (με σχόλια που έχω ακούσει ή διαβάσει και σε άλλα φιλοκυβερνητικά μέσα – αυτά που εμπιστεύομαι για την πιο αντικειμενική ενημέρωσή μου). Όμως γιατί δόθηκε η εντύπωση ότι ο Βουλαρίνος αποδοκίμαζε την κριτική στην κυβέρνηση γενικά; Και ίσως κατ’ επέκταση κι εγώ; Τα κείμενα τα διάλεξα σαν επίθεση στους αρνητές του κορονοϊού, τους αρνητές της μάσκας, τους αρνητές των εμβολίων. Αν ανήκετε σε αυτούς τους αρνητές και έρθετε εδώ να επιτεθείτε στην κυβερνητική προσπάθεια για την αντιμετώπιση της επιδημίας, θα καλοπεράσετε.

Προς το παρόν, λυπάμαι αν σας ενόχλησε ο Βουλαρίνος. Μπορείτε να αναρτήσετε οποιοδήποτε άλλο κείμενο στο ίδιο πνεύμα. Όχι με κομματική φιλοκυβερνητική ή αντικυβερνητική διάθεση — μου είναι και τα δύο εξίσου απεχθή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2021)

Επειδή κι εγώ πλέον εκτονώνομαι πολιτικά (αν και όταν) στα ΜΚΔ, θα αναφέρω μόνο ότι κτγμ και τα πέντε επιχειρήματα Τσούκα είναι, με το συμπάθιο δηλαδή, αστειότητες. Συγκεκριμένα:

_Πρώτον, άνοιξε τις πύλες της χώρας, με μόνο δειγματοληπτικό (κι αυτόν ελλιπή) έλεγχο εισερχόμενων τουριστών._ 

Δεν ισχύει (ή έστω, δεν ισχύει έτσι, απόλυτα). Αφενός ζητούνταν επίσης τεστ τριημέρου και αφετέρου δεν υπήρχε βέβαια η δυνατότητα να γίνουν τεστ σε όλους, τους λίγους (4 εκ.) έστω, που ήρθαν. Μόνο έξυπνα δειγματοληπτικά. Βέβαια, όταν βάζεις τον πήχη του επί κοντώ στα 8 μέτρα, όλοι θα περνούν από κάτω,

_Δεύτερον, αξιοποιήθηκαν αργά (τον Οκτώβριο) οι υπάρχουσες δομές πρωτοβάθμιας φροντίδας υγείας, ενώ δεν ενεπλάκησαν οι γιατροί του ΠΕΔΥ στην πρωτοβάθμια υγεία των ασθενών με COVID-19._

Το πρώτο δεν το καταλαβαίνω καν, σαν ανακοίνωση από συνδικαλιστική παράταξη μοιάζει. Υπάρχουν και ανακοινώσεις ότι ποτέ δεν αξιοποιήθηκαν τέτοιες δομές. Υποθέτω ότι το κλειδί βρίσκεται στο περιεχόμενο της «αξιοποίησης». Το δεύτερο επίσης δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Δεν υπήρχαν διαρκείς συστάσεις για επικοινωνία με τον οικογενειακό γιατρό, ΠΕΔΥ ή ιδιώτη, αδιάφορο; Μήπως θα έπρεπε να προσληφθούν επιπλέον γενικοί γιατροί κοβιδολόγοι για την πρωτοβάθμια περίθαλψη; Πάλι ο πήχης στα 8 μέτρα;

_Τρίτον, δεν καλύφθηκε το κόστος του τεστ κορωνοϊού από τον ΕΟΠYΥ, έτσι ώστε να ενθαρρυνθούν τα τεστ._

Έχουν γραφτεί δεκάδες υπεύθυνα κείμενα τόσο ως προς την περιορισμένη χρησιμότητα των τεστ (εφόσον δεν είναι διαθέσιμα σε τεράστιο αριθμό και εύχρηστα, να κάνει ο καθένας μόνος του πρωί βράδυ, σαν το τεστ εγκυμοσύνης) όσο και ως προς τις εργαστηριακές δυνατότητες της χώρας που ειλικρινά δεν έχει νόημα αυτή η συζήτηση. Όπως δεν έχει νόημα να ανέβει ο πήχης πέρα από τα 8 μέτρα.

_Τέταρτον, δεν επιβλήθηκε εβδομαδιαίος έλεγχος των εργαζομένων σε οίκους ευγηρίας, νοσοκομεία, φυλακές, σχολεία κ.λπ._

Δεν έχει καν νόημα να αναρωτηθεί κανείς γιατί «εβδομαδιαίος» και όχι πενθήμερος ή τριήμερος ή οτιδήποτε. Είναι τα δυο προηγούμενα επιχειρήματα, συγκεντρωμένα και μασκαρεμένα. Άφθονα τεστ και άφθονες προσλήψεις για να κάνουν ελέγχους. Ο πήχης ακλόνητος, στα 8 μέτρα.

_Πέμπτον, δεν ενισχύθηκαν σημαντικά τα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς, ούτε αυξήθηκαν οι χώροι διδασκαλίας με προκατασκευασμένες αίθουσες, όπως έγινε μετά τον σεισμό του 1999._

Σωστή η πρώτη ένσταση, έπρεπε να ψωνίσουμε από τα διεθνή σούπερ μάρκετ άφθονα («σημαντικά») όσα λεωφορεία και βαγόνια μετρό χρειάζονταν π.χ. για να διπλασιαστούν τα δρομολόγια. Μετά θα τα πουλήσουμε ή θα τα κυκλοφορούμε άδεια. Λεφτά υπάρχουν. Όσο για τις προκατασκευασμένες αίθουσες, το πάγιο αίτημα των ημερών όπου υπάρχουν ακόμη για διάφορους λόγους τέτοιες αίθουσες είναι να αχρηστευτούν. Και πολύ λογικά, αφού ούτε αερίζονται, ούτε θερμαίνονται καλά. Αλλά δεν βαριέσαι, ο πήχης να στέκεται ψηλά.

_Έκτον, δεν επιβλήθηκαν τα μέτρα (μάσκα, αποστασιοποίηση) στους χώρους ή στις τελετές θρησκευτικής λατρείας._

Σε άλλη χώρα ζούμε, μάλλον. Αλλού γίνονται κηδείες με δέκα άτομο, αλλού αναβάλλονται γάμοι αλλού γι' αλλού τα άλλα. Δεν βαριέσαι. Το ειδικό παράδειγμα ας γενικεύεται για να πούμε το σεκλέτι μας. 

Ο πήχης μόλις χασμουρήθηκε. Σταματώ λοιπόν.


----------



## Αρκτούρος (Feb 2, 2021)

Marinos said:


> πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται ότι η Athens Voice πήρε κάποια ποσά από την κυβέρνηση _επειδή_ γράφει αυτά που γράφει.



Αυτό σημαίνει "κερδίζω". Δεν παίρνω χρήματα *για να* γράψω κάτι, αλλά *αφού *γράψω κάτι.



nickel said:


> Είναι φρικτό να σκέφτεσαι έτσι για τον πολιτικό αντίπαλό σου. Είναι ακόμα πιο φρικτό να το χρησιμοποιείς σαν επιχείρημα παρότι δεν το πιστεύεις. Και είναι τρισχειρότερο όταν το λες έτσι που να παίρνει κι εμένα η μπάλα.



Νόμιζα πως *δεν *αντιπολιτεύεσαι. Εσύ, όμως, φαίνεται να ξέρεις τους πολιτικούς σου "αντιπάλους", καλύτερα κι από τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό.



nickel said:


> Προς το παρόν, λυπάμαι αν σας ενόχλησε ο Βουλαρίνος.



Ευτυχώς.



drsiebenmal said:


> Σταματώ λοιπόν.



Επιτέλους.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2021)

Ξέχασα να πω ότι δεν είμαστε πολύ φιλικοί προς την αυθάδεια και την αγένεια. Κυρίως επειδή έχουμε πολύ καλύτερα πράγματα να κάνουμε από το να αντιμετωπίζουμε τις ειρωνείες του κάθε περαστικού.


----------



## skol (Feb 2, 2021)

nickel said:


> Όμως γιατί δόθηκε η εντύπωση ότι ο Βουλαρίνος αποδοκίμαζε την κριτική στην κυβέρνηση γενικά;


Ε, με φράσεις όπως οι παρακάτω δεν είναι δύσκολο να κάνει κανείς μια τέτοια σκέψη
Είναι οι πολίτες που αδυνατούν (ή δεν θέλουν) να καταλάβουν (ή να παραδεχτούν) πως η κυβέρνηση έχει τόση ευθύνη για το λοκντάουν όση ο διαιτητής που σφυρίζει πέναλτι σε κλάδεμα μέσα στην περιοχή
και
Αν ανοίξουν το στόμα τους, θα είναι για να γκρινιάξουν και να διαμαρτυρηθούν. Οπότε καλύτερα να μην πουν τίποτα. Ας σταματήσουν να μιλάνε κι ας τηρήσουν επιτέλους τους κανόνες.
Ειδικά για την τελευταία δυσκολεύομαι να σκεφτώ ποιο θα μπορούσε να είναι το δημοκρατικό της έρεισμα.


nickel said:


> Αν ανήκετε σε αυτούς τους αρνητές και έρθετε εδώ να επιτεθείτε στην κυβερνητική προσπάθεια για την αντιμετώπιση της επιδημίας, θα καλοπεράσετε.


Ελπίζω η αποστροφή μου για τον Βουλαρινό να μην με κάνει υποψήφιο για ένταξη σε ομάδες αρνητών, ψέκα κλπ.


----------



## skol (Feb 2, 2021)

drsiebenmal said:


> όταν βάζεις τον πήχη του επί κοντώ στα 8 μέτρα, όλοι θα περνούν από κάτω,


Αγαπητέ drsiebenmal, αν δεν μπορεί να περάσει τα 8 μέτρα η κυβέρνηση ας μην την χειροκροτάμε που περνάει τα 3 (εντάξει, ρητορική υπερβολή, αλλά θα με ενδιέφερε να μου πεις πόσα μέτρα πιστεύεις ότι πήδηξε τελικά).
Και έπειτα, το άλμα που καλούνται να κάνουν οι πολίτες τόσους μήνες τώρα, με αυτές τις συνθήκες, στα πόσα μέτρα θα το τοποθετούσες; έχοντας από πάνω και τον κάθε Βουλαρινό όχι μόνο να τους κουνάει το δάχτυλο αλλά να τους κλείνει και το στόμα. Και μην μου πεις ότι έτσι τους ενθαρρύνει να πηδήξουν ψηλότερα, απ' ό,τι ξέρω τα γαμοσταυρίδια των προπονητών έχουν πάψει να θεωρούνται αποδοτική μέθοδος


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2021)

skol said:


> Ειδικά για την τελευταία δυσκολεύομαι να σκεφτώ ποιο θα μπορούσε να είναι το δημοκρατικό της έρεισμα.


Απ’ όσο αντιλαμβάνομαι, ο Βουλαρίνος αναλώνει πολύ χρόνο στα ΜΚΔ για να συλλέξει το υλικό του. Στους μήνες της πανδημίας, τα σχόλια από τον κύκλο των αρνητών της πανδημίας και των εμβολίων είναι τέτοια —ανάμεσα σ’ αυτά και η πολυποίκιλη κριτική των μέτρων της κυβέρνησης (ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ: που κάνουν οι συγκεκριμένοι αρνητές)— που ο Βουλαρίνος μού φαίνεται σούπερ ανεκτικός…


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Feb 2, 2021)

Καλέ, γιατί δεν το λέτε καθαρά; Ντρέπεστε;

Με κυβέρνηση Συριζανέλ θα είχαμε διώξει τον κορονοΐό στο άψε σβήσε και θα κοιμόμασταν ήσυχοι.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2021)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Καλέ, γιατί δεν το λέτε καθαρά; Ντρέπεστε;
> 
> Με κυβέρνηση Συριζανέλ θα είχαμε διώξει τον κορονοΐό στο άψε σβήσε και θα κοιμόμασταν ήσυχοι.


Επίσης, αν δεν ήμασταν στην κακούργα ΕΕ, θα είχαμε εμβολιαστεί όλοι και θα είχαμε φτιάξει και δικό μας εμβόλιο (άποψη του ΚΚΕ).


----------



## Marinos (Feb 2, 2021)

nickel said:


> τα σχόλια από τον κύκλο των αρνητών της πανδημίας και των εμβολίων είναι τέτοια —ανάμεσα σ’ αυτά και η πολυποίκιλη κριτική των μέτρων της κυβέρνησης—


Νίκελ, υποθέτω αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι η παραπάνω φράση είναι μάλλον ατυχής.

Επειδή παραπάνω έδωσες τη δική σου οπτική για τα μολυβένια χρόνια της Λεξιλογίας, την έναρξη και τον λόγο της φερόμενης λήξης τους, επιφυλάσσομαι να κάνουμε αυτή την κουβέντα μιας και θαρρώ υπήρξα σε μια φάση ένα από τα κεντρικά πρόσωπά τους. Η δική μου οπτική (αλλά νομίζω και πολλών άλλων βουβών προσώπων) είναι αρκετά διαφορετική, αλλά δεν είναι ίσως ώρα τώρα - nunc est bibendum, ή ό,τι προαιρείται ο καθείς.


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2021)

Κι εγώ προτιμώ να μην την τραβήξουμε τη συζήτηση τώρα, γιατί πνίγομαι με πολύ πιο ενδιαφέροντα και δημιουργικά πράγματα. Αλλά γιατί θεωρεί κανείς ότι εντάσσω _κάθε_ κριτική των μέτρων της κυβέρνησης στην κατηγορία των σχολίων των αρνητών; Νομίζω ότι μπορώ να διακρίνω άριστα τη διαφορά. Και υπάρχει τεράστια.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 2, 2021)

Ε, γι' αυτό λέω κι εγώ ότι η φράση ήταν ατυχής. Επειδή λεξιλογούμε, οπότε μια κάποια ακρίβεια στην έκφραση έχει σημασία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2021)

skol said:


> Αγαπητέ drsiebenmal, αν δεν μπορεί να περάσει τα 8 μέτρα η κυβέρνηση ας μην την χειροκροτάμε που περνάει τα 3 (εντάξει, ρητορική υπερβολή, αλλά θα με ενδιέφερε να μου πεις πόσα μέτρα πιστεύεις ότι πήδηξε τελικά).
> Και έπειτα, το άλμα που καλούνται να κάνουν οι πολίτες τόσους μήνες τώρα, με αυτές τις συνθήκες, στα πόσα μέτρα θα το τοποθετούσες; έχοντας από πάνω και τον κάθε Βουλαρινό όχι μόνο να τους κουνάει το δάχτυλο αλλά να τους κλείνει και το στόμα. Και μην μου πεις ότι έτσι τους ενθαρρύνει να πηδήξουν ψηλότερα, απ' ό,τι ξέρω τα γαμοσταυρίδια των προπονητών έχουν πάψει να θεωρούνται αποδοτική μέθοδος


Δηλαδή όλα αυτά τα απίστευτα και ακοστολόγητα που ζητάει ο Τσούκας τα θεωρείς εύλογα και αυτονόητα; ΟΚ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2021)

Marinos said:


> Επειδή παραπάνω έδωσες τη δική σου οπτική για τα μολυβένια χρόνια της Λεξιλογίας,


«μολυβένια», Μαρίνο; Μάλιστα...


----------



## Marinos (Feb 2, 2021)

Ε, ξέρω γω, πώς να τα πω, πέτρινα; Φυλακή δεν μπήκαμε, ανταλλάξαμε βόλια από κάποιου είδους μολύβι!


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2021)

Ή παίζαμε τα στρατιωτάκια...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 2, 2021)

«Πέτρινα». Ακόμη καλύτερα...


----------



## Marinos (Feb 2, 2021)

Ε, για μένα πάντως από Λεξιλογικής σκοπιάς ευχάριστα δεν ήταν.


----------



## Themis (Feb 2, 2021)

Η ουσία βρίσκεται στο σχόλιο από το Φέισμπουκ:

Διαβάζω συνεχώς δυστοπικά σενάρια για το κακό κράτος που θα παρακολουθεί και θα ελέγχει ηλεκτρονικά όλες μας τις κινήσεις. Μην ανησυχείτε, αγαπητοί μου. Η δυστοπία έρχεται απ' τη δική σας ανευθυνότητα.

Αν αγαπούσαμε τον Μεγάλο Αδελφό πριν εγκαθιδρύσει τη δυστοπία του, μπορεί και να το γλυτώναμε. Αφού αυτό δεν συνέβη, τι να κάνει ο καημένος; "Παρακολουθεί και ελέγχει ηλεκτρονικά όλες μας τις κινήσεις". "Μας", ήτοι του παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού. Που ήταν ανεύθυνος, πριν ακόμα από τον κορονοϊό, και αυτός φταίει.

Καλό θα ήταν βέβαια τα πολιτικά να περιορίζονταν στα πολιτικά νήματα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2021)

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχω καμιά ελπίδα να αποκωδικοποιήσω την τοποθέτηση του Θέμη. Ίσως μας γράψει αυτός μια διευκρίνιση.

Και θα μου μείνει η απορία τι στο διάτανο μπορεί να σημαίνει το Like του sarant στο τελευταίο μήνυμα του ανάγωγου τρόλου. Εκεί που ο δόκτωρ έχει βάλει μια φατσούλα που ξεκαρδίζεται και εγώ μια φατσούλα γεμάτη οργή.


----------



## skol (Feb 3, 2021)

nickel said:


> Απ’ όσο αντιλαμβάνομαι, ο Βουλαρίνος αναλώνει πολύ χρόνο στα ΜΚΔ για να συλλέξει το υλικό του. Στους μήνες της πανδημίας, τα σχόλια από τον κύκλο των αρνητών της πανδημίας και των εμβολίων είναι τέτοια —ανάμεσα σ’ αυτά και η πολυποίκιλη κριτική των μέτρων της κυβέρνησης (ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ: που κάνουν οι συγκεκριμένοι αρνητές)— που ο Βουλαρίνος μού φαίνεται σούπερ ανεκτικός…


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να επιμείνω λίγο στη φράση που κλείνει στόματα γιατί δεν την βλέπω και τόσο αθώα. Τέτοιες φράσεις φτιάχνονται με αφορμή κάποιες περιπτώσεις (αρνητές, ψεκασμένους) που είναι δύσκολο να υπερασπιστεί κανείς αλλά έχουν την τάση μετά να απευθύνονται σε πολύ περισσότερους (_Είναι οι πολίτες που..._ γράφει πιο πάνω ο Βουλαρινός). Και έτσι οι πολίτες μπλέκονται με τους ψεκασμένους και... πετούν αγκαλιασμένοι μακριά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2021)

Ο τραμπισμός-λαϊκισμός και ο QAνονιστικός παραμυθιασμός έχουν πολλά κεφάλια τελικά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2021)

skol said:


> Θα μου επιτρέψεις να επιμείνω λίγο στη φράση που κλείνει στόματα γιατί δεν την βλέπω και τόσο αθώα. Τέτοιες φράσεις φτιάχνονται με αφορμή κάποιες περιπτώσεις (αρνητές, ψεκασμένους) που είναι δύσκολο να υπερασπιστεί κανείς αλλά έχουν την τάση μετά να απευθύνονται σε πολύ περισσότερους (_Είναι οι πολίτες που..._ γράφει πιο πάνω ο Βουλαρινός). Και έτσι οι πολίτες μπλέκονται με τους ψεκασμένους και... πετούν αγκαλιασμένοι μακριά!


Ο Βουλαρίνος, μωρέ, θα βάλει φραγμό στην ελεύθερη έκφραση της αντιπολίτευσης; Φοβάστε πραγματικά εσείς οι αριστεροί κάτι τέτοιο ή σας ενοχλεί ο Βουλαρίνος και είπατε να υπονομεύσετε κι αυτό το νήμα μου;


----------



## skol (Feb 3, 2021)

nickel said:


> Τα κείμενα τα διάλεξα σαν επίθεση στους αρνητές του κορονοϊού, τους αρνητές της μάσκας, τους αρνητές των εμβολίων. Αν ανήκετε σε αυτούς τους αρνητές και έρθετε εδώ να επιτεθείτε στην κυβερνητική προσπάθεια για την αντιμετώπιση της επιδημίας, θα καλοπεράσετε.


Εγώ που δεν ανήκω σε αυτές τις κατηγορίες μετά από μερικά μηνύματα έφτασα να κατηγορούμαι για τραμπισμό και επίσης δεν καλοπερνάω. Μάλλον αυτό το νήμα δεν φτιάχτηκε σαν διώχτης των αρνητών μόνο. Να είστε καλά, αγαπώ Λεξιλογία και θα συνεχίσω να την επισκέπτομαι σε άλλα νήματα. Καλή συνέχεια!


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2021)

Κι εγώ δεν καλοπερνάω καθόλου σ' αυτό το νήμα. Έτοιμος είμαι να φύγω κι εγώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2021)

skol said:


> Εγώ που δεν ανήκω σε αυτές τις κατηγορίες μετά από μερικά μηνύματα έφτασα να κατηγορούμαι για τραμπισμό και επίσης δεν καλοπερνάω. Μάλλον αυτό το νήμα δεν φτιάχτηκε σαν διώχτης των αρνητών μόνο. Να είστε καλά, αγαπώ Λεξιλογία και θα συνεχίσω να την επισκέπτομαι σε άλλα νήματα. Καλή συνέχεια!


Αγαπητέ skol, επειδή δεν ασχολήθηκες μεν με τα αντεπιχειρήματα που έφερα (όπως θεωρώ ότι θα πρέπει να γίνεται σε έναν δίκαιο διάλογο) αλλά με τη φιοριτούρα του πήχη και βγαίνεις παραπονούμενος στην αναφορά, θα απαντήσω και στο παρεμπίπτον ερώτημά σου. Συγκρίνοντας τη συνολική αποτελεσματικότητα των κυβερνήσεων στις δημοκρατικές χώρες της Ευρώπης και της Αμερικής και της Ωκεανίας στην πανδημία, η αίσθησή μου (αίσθηση, έτσι; δεν υπάρχουν ακόμη μετρικές για το θέμα αυτό) είναι ότι η αντιμετώπιση από τη δική μας κυβέρνηση είναι στο πάνω τέταρτο, ίσως και ψηλότερα της κατάταξης. Χωρίς να μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να γράψω τι θα έκανα εγώ αν ήμουν πρωθυπουργός για 24 ώρες (θάλασσα θα τα έκανα, είναι αυτονόητο).


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2021)

Alexandra said:


> Επίσης, αν δεν ήμασταν στην κακούργα ΕΕ, θα είχαμε εμβολιαστεί όλοι και θα είχαμε φτιάξει και δικό μας εμβόλιο (άποψη του ΚΚΕ).


Είναι γνωστά αυτά, βλέπουμε όλοι τι γίνεται στην Κίνα. Ή μάλλον, δεν βλέπουμε, επειδή οι Κινέζοι επιστήμονες που καταγγέλλουν τα κακώς κείμενα εξαφανίζονται (ή τους παίρνει ο κορονοϊός) και η Κίνα δεν επιτρέπει στους ερευνητές του ΠΟΥ να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. Έχει όμως μόνο 4.500 νεκρούς ως τώρα (αριθμό που σχεδόν κανείς δεν πιστεύει ότι είναι αληθινός), παρόλο που αρνούνταν επισταμένως ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα, πόσο μάλλον επιδημία που τελικά, χάρη στη σιωπή της, έγινε πανδημία. Κοινώς, όλα είναι πολύ ωραία όταν πολύ απλώς δεν τα λες και εξαφανίζεις κι εκείνους που τα λένε.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 3, 2021)

Πολλοί αχυράνθρωποι μαζεύτηκαν εδώ, μάλλον ώρα να πηγαίνω κι εγώ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2021)

«Πολλοί αχυράνθρωποι» Μαρίνο;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 3, 2021)

Βεβαίως.
(Strawman argument)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2021)

Α, λεξιλογείς. ΟΚ.


----------



## skol (Feb 3, 2021)

Δεν ξέρω αν κάνω καλά που επανέρχομαι αλλά επειδή από όσο σας γνωρίζω μέσα από τα κείμενά σας στη Λεξιλογία (σε άλλα νήματα...) πραγματικά σας έχω σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση, δεν θέλω να μείνει η εντύπωση ότι ήθελα να δυναμιτίσω το κλίμα και να αποφύγω τον (δίκαιο; έντιμο μάλλον -άλλη μια ρετσινιά, ας είναι) διάλογο.

Αγαπητέ drsiebenmal, δεν έχω ιδιαίτερη πρεμούρα να βγάλω την κυβέρνηση γενικά και συνολικά ανίκανη. Ο βασικός λόγος που πόσταρα το κείμενο των Τσούκα και Μουτσόπουλου (ναι, είναι δύο τελικά, και ας πάρουν μαζί τον έπαινο ή τον ψόγο) ήταν για να δείξω ότι υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που όχι μόνο δεν είναι αρνητές και ψεκασμένοι αλλά ούτε καν φιλοαριστεροί δεν μπορούν να θεωρηθούν, και παρόλα αυτά δεν πιστεύουν, όπως ο Βουλαρινός, ότι η δουλειά της κυβέρνησης είναι απλώς να σφυρίζει τα πέναλτι.

Δεν θέλω λοιπόν να μπω στις λεπτομέρειες των προτάσεων γιατί πραγματικά δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι εκεί η ουσία. Από που προκύπτει όμως ότι τις θεωρώ αυτονόητες και εύκολες όπως μου καταλογίζεις. Δεν αμφισβήτησα τα 8 σου μέτρα, είπα απλώς να μην χειροκροτάμε όταν η κυβέρνηση περνάει τα 3, και για τα δικά μου 3 δήλωσα ξεκάθαρα ότι είναι υπερβολή και δέχομαι διαπραγμάτευση!

Εγώ να δεχτώ ότι δεν έχουμε πολύ χειρότερη κυβέρνηση από τις άλλες στην Ευρώπη, εσείς θα δεχτείτε ότι δεν έχουμε πολύ περισσότερους ψεκασμένους ώστε να χρειαζόμαστε τόσους πολλούς Βουλαρινούς για να τους βάλουν σε τάξη;

Και κάτι τελευταίο. Μετά από 3 βδομάδες που είναι ανοιχτά τα σχολεία, στη Θεσσαλονίκη ξανανεβαίνουν επικίνδυνα τα κρούσματα. Παρότι το φοβόμουν δεν κατηγόρησα την κυβέρνηση για το άνοιγμα επειδή έχω μικρά παιδιά που έχουν λαλήσει μέσα στο σπίτι. Δεν είναι όμως άδικο να το χρεωθούν και αυτό όλες αυτές οι κατηγορίες "ανεύθυνων" και "αντικοινωνικών" έτσι όπως τους τσουβαλιάζει ο Βουλαρινός;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 3, 2021)

Νομίζω πως υπάρχουν δύο κατηγορίες πολιτών εδώ, τόσο στην Ελλάδα όσο και στο εξωτερικό. Η μία δυστυχώς είναι που τα γράφει όλα και κάνει ό,τι θέλει, δεν φοράει σωστά τη μάσκα, δεν παίρνει μέτρα, κ.λπ.

Για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, την περασμένη χρονιά, όλοι όσοι ξέρω που είχαν προγραμματίσει γάμους, βαφτίσεις και λοιπά πανηγύρια τις έκαναν κανονικά, κατά κανόνα το καλοκαίρι, επειδή μπορούσαν, και πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν σεβάστηκαν και τους περιορισμούς σε άτομα που είχαν επιβληθεί. Όλοι όσοι ξέρω, ΟΛΟΙ, πήγαν διακοπές, όσοι δεν είχαν την οικονομική άνεση να πάνε σε τουριστικές δομές πήγαν στο χωριό τους ή στο χωριό των φίλων τους. Ορδές Αθηναίων στα νησιά, που ήταν ασφυκτικά γεμάτα κάποιες μέρες.

Εκκλησίες: άλλο πρόβλημα. Αυτό που γίνεται στην Ελλάδα με τις εκκλησίες δεν έχω δει να γίνεται αλλού στην ΕΕ. Στο Μαυροβούνιο ίσως, ναι.
Σ΄αυτό βέβαια φταίει και η κυβέρνηση που φοβάται να συγκρουστεί με την εκκλησία, όμως δεν πιστεύω πως η προηγούμενη, που έσπευσε να παύσει τον υπουργό παιδείας επειδή το είπε ο Ιερώνυμος, θα έκανε κάτι διαφορετικό. Το πρόβλημα ως προς αυτό είναι, κτγμ, δομικό της ελληνικής κοινωνίας. Σου λένε έχει πανδημία, κλείνω την εκκλησία, κι εσύ πηγαίνεις το μωρό να γλείψει το ίδιο κουταλάκι με άλλους οχτακόσιους νοματαίους για να πάρει ευλογία.

Βέβαια, είναι αλήθεια ότι και πολλές κυβερνήσεις δεν έχουν πάρει σωστά μέτρα. Ένα παράδειγμα είναι η κυβέρνηση του Λουξεμβούργου, που είναι η 3η πλουσιότερη χώρα του κόσμου και από την αρχή της πανδημίας γιολάρει γιατί πιστεύει ότι πρέπει να προστατευθεί η οικονομία. Όταν παίρνει μέτρα, είναι η τελευταία που τα θεσπίζει και η πρώτη που τα αίρει. Τώρα που μιλάμε, είναι όλα ανοιχτά εκτός από τα εστιατόρια. Τα δε σχολεία ανοιχτά πάση θυσία. Όταν υπάρχει 1 κρούσμα στην τάξη, η τάξη δεν πάει σπίτι της. Πάει μόνο το κρούσμα. Τα παιδιά συνεχίζουν κανονικά το μάθημα, και υποτίθεται ότι απομονώνονται από τα υπόλοιπα και δεν βγαίνουν π.χ. διάλειμμα μαζί τους. Κατά κανόνα στα δημόσια σχολεία τα παιδιά κάνουν μάθημα χωρίς μάσκες.

Όλα αυτά έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα να είναι το Λουξεμβούργο 33ο παγκοσμίως σε αριθμούς θανάτων ανά εκατ. πληθυσμού, ενώ η Ελλάδα είναι 50ή. Και, να σημειώσουμε, το Λουξεμβούργο μπορεί και να είναι και πρώτο παγκοσμίως σε αριθμό τεστ (άλλη ιστορία αυτή, μην αρχίσω), οπότε τα τεστ από μόνα τους και χωρίς μέτρα δεν κάνουν τίποτα.

Σε ό,τι αφορά την Ελλάδα, για μένα το καλοκαίρι δεν έπαιξε ρόλο τόσο το άνοιγμα του τουρισμού, όσο ένας παράγοντας που κανείς δεν συνυπολογίζει: οι Έλληνες του εξωτερικού. Δεκάδες ποστ στο φ/β από Έλληνες της Αγγλίας που, εν μέσω σκληρού λοκντάουν, έρχονταν στην Ελλάδα με πούλμαν (τρεις μέρες όλοι μαζί σε κλειστό χώρο, οκ) δήθεν για επαναπατρισμό. Το πούλμαν περνούσε από όλη την Ευρώπη και μάζευε κι άλλους να τους κατεβάσει κάτω, δεν γίνεται να μην πάμε Ελλάδα.

Σχετικά, πρόσφατα έλεγα σε μια φίλη δεν θέλω να έρθω Ελλάδα αν δεν κάνω εμβόλιο, και μου λέει γιατί, η καραντίνα είναι μόνο 3 μέρες. Δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα να με δει ενώ θα είχα έρθει από χώρα με πολλά κρούσματα με τεστ προ 3ημέρου που μπορεί να ήταν ψευδώς αρνητικό.

Να πω βέβαια ότι η κυβέρνηση έχει κάνει λάθη που δεν θα της κόστιζε σε χρήμα να μην έχει κάνει, όπως το να δίνει το καλό παράδειγμα από την αρχή της πανδημίας. Να φορούν όλοι μάσκες όπου κι αν εμφανίζονται, και όχι να τρέχουν σε εγκαίνια και να κάνουν ότι μετράνε την απόσταση μεταξύ τραπεζοκαθισμάτων με μια προσωπίδα που δεν προστατεύει ούτε στο ελάχιστο. Να μη φιλάνε εικόνες και χέρια παπάδων. Να κάνουν σοβαρή και επιθετική καμπάνια ενημέρωσης. Και βέβαια θα ήθελα και η αντιπολίτευση να είναι πιο σοβαρή. Δεν μπορείς να ζητάς μόνο ΜΕΘ όταν η πιθανότητα για επιβίωση ασθενούς με κόβιντ στη ΜΕΘ είναι από 50 ως 80%, δηλαδή όταν *είναι σίγουρο *ότι τουλάχιστον οι 2 ως 5 που μπαίνουν δεν θα βγουν ακόμα και όταν έχεις το προσωπικό και την υλικοτεχνική υποδομή για να έχεις σωστές ΜΕΘ. Και όταν η νοσηρότητα της κόβιντ δείχνει ότι θα επιβαρύνει τόσο τους ανθρώπους που επιζούν όσο και το σύστημα υγείας για πολλά χρόνια. Θα πρέπει να ζητάς μέτρα για να μην φτάσει κανείς στη ΜΕΘ και να δίνεις κι εσύ με τη σειρά σου το καλό παράδειγμα, που δεν το δίνεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2021)

skol said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν κάνω καλά που επανέρχομαι αλλά επειδή από όσο σας γνωρίζω μέσα από τα κείμενά σας στη Λεξιλογία (σε άλλα νήματα...) πραγματικά σας έχω σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση, δεν θέλω να μείνει η εντύπωση ότι ήθελα να δυναμιτίσω το κλίμα και να αποφύγω τον (δίκαιο; έντιμο μάλλον -άλλη μια ρετσινιά, ας είναι) διάλογο.


Αγαπητέ skol σε ευχαριστώ που επανήλθες. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εγώ δεν έχω αναφερθεί πουθενά στο κείμενο του Βουλαρίνου, δεν το θεώρησα και τίποτε φοβερό. Δεν το σχολίασα καν δυο μηνες που καθόταν ήσυχο μέχρι που ήρθε ο περαστικός να ανοίξει συζήτηση. Αντίθετα, το κείμενο των Τσούκα-Μουτσόπουλου (τελικά) μού άναψε όλα τα λαμπάκια επειδή ήταν κείμενο από αυτά που θεωρώ ανούσια.

Προφανώς και υπάρχουν πολλά να καταλογίσεις στην κυβέρνηση (και σε όλες τις κυβερνήσεις) που ακροβατούν μεταξύ υγείας και οικονομίας σε όλον τον κόσμο, σε ένα πρωτοφανές για την ανθρωπότητα σκηνικό. Η καθυστέρηση στη Θεσσαλονίκη είναι ένα από αυτά, το ρίσκο αυτών των ημερών είναι άλλο ένα -επειδή ποιος πιστεύει ειλικρινά ότι ο κόσμος θα κατέβαινε στο κέντρο της πόλης για ψώνια και άμεση επιστροφή; Ούτε οι φαντάροι που βγαίνουν για ώνια δεν θα χάσουν την ευκαιρία να δουν μια φίλη, να χαζέψουν ή να πιούν έναν καφέ με γνωστούς κλπ; Κάπως έτσι απλώθηκε όμως πάλι το «ιικό φορτίο» σε αστικούς και περιαστικούς ιστούς. Θα χρειαζόταν αστυνόμευση όλων μας; Αστεία πράγματα. Ή καταλαβαίνει κάποιος πώς λειτουργεί αυτό το πράγμα ή όχι -- και είναι πολλοί δεν έχουν καταλάβει ακόμη, όπως φαίνεται. Ακόμη και υγειονομικοί όπως διαπιστώνουμε από τα εκτυλισσόμενα (να μην τα πούμε ψεκασμένα; πώς όμως) στην Πάτρα. Κάπου εδώ μπαίνει όμως και το θέμα της προσωπικής ευθύνης (δηλαδή το ζουμί της ανάρτησης του Βουλαρίνου) στο οποίο αφού τα άκουσε για καλά από την αντιπολίτευση η κυβέρνηση, σταμάτησε να το αναφέρει. ε αυτό το θέμα, πάντως, δεν κατάλαβα την ενόχληση, ιδίως από ανθρώπους που ακολουθούν τα μέτρα και εκνευρίζονται από τη γαϊδουριά όσων τα αγνοούν (να το πω ευγενικά).

Τώρα, να ζητάς χιλιάδες προσλήψεις (όχι εσύ. skol, οι αρθρογράφοι) και εκατοντάδες λεωφορεία επιμένω ότι δεν είναι σοβαρή συζήτηση. Δεν πουλάνε πουθενά ετοιμοπαράδοτα 300, 500 πόσα λεωφορεία χρειάζονται, ούτε συρμούς μετρό. Η μόνη λύση στις συγκοινωνίες είναι το συγκεκριμένο πρωτόκολλο αυτοπροστασίας (ιδίως τον χειμώνα που αναγκαστικά ταξιδεύουν με κλειστά παράθυρα).

Για τα παιδιά η κατάσταση είναι πολύ άσχημη. Ζουν κάτι σαν πόλεμο χωρίς να είναι πόλεμος και χωρίς να κινδυνεύουν άμεσα. Δεν ξέρω ποια θα ήταν η σωστή πορεία μια και ούτε σχολεία φτιάχνονται στο πι και φι, ούτε εκατοντάδες καθηγητές είναι άμεσα διαθέσιμοι για να χωριστούν τα τμήματα στα δυο. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλύτερη η πολιτική του Λουξεμβούργου π.χ. που ανέφερε η Παλάβρα. Δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος π.χ. ότι τα παιδιά δεν γίνονται άθελά τους φορείς.

Να πω και για την εκκλησία. Ξέρω ότι είναι εύκολος στόχος, αλλά αν και αθεϊστής δεν θέλω να υποκύψω σε αυτόν τον πειρασμό. Το πρόβλημα δεν νομίζω πως είναι οι λειτουργίες των 10-20 ατόμων σε μεγάλους ναούς, ούτε κατά πώς φαίνεται η μετάληψη (αφού ο ιός μάλλον μεταδίδεται κυρίως από την αναπνοή). Το πρόβλημα (όπως αποδείχτηκε) είναι στις συνεδριάσεις, τις τελετές, τα γλέντια και τις κηδείες, τα προσκυνήματα και άλλες λειτουργίες της εκκλησίας (γηροκομεία, συσσίτια) τα οποία μάλλον χειρίστηκαν οι αρμόδιοι με την υπεροψία του άτρωτου πιστού.

ΥΓ. επί γλωσσικού. Αν είχα γράψει «έντιμο διάλογο» δεν θα μπορούσες να θεωρήσεις και τότε ότι σε χαρακτήρισα «ανέντιμο συνομιλητή»;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2021)

Κάτι που ήθελα να προσθέσω για τις εκκλησίες: εκεί συχνάζουν άνθρωποι που κατά κανόνα ανήκουν σε κατηγορία πολύ υψηλού κινδύνου. Αν, λοιπόν, από τους 100 ανθρώπους οι 80 είναι υψηλού κινδύνου, και αν από τους 80 κολλήσουν οι 30 φιλώντας την εικόνα που έχουν φιλήσει άλλα οχτακόσια άτομα πριν, από αυτούς τους 30 οι 10 θα πεθάνουν. Και θα πεθάνουν *σίγουρα*, γιατί δεν είμαστε όλοι Ιερώνυμοι να μας έρχεται το μισό νοσοκομείο να μας φροντίζει όταν ασθενούμε. 

Ήδη έχουν ασθενήσει και πεθάνει αρκετοί ιερείς και μοναχοί, γεγονός που δείχνει ότι οι εκκλησίες είναι προβληματικός χώρος. Όπως ακριβώς είναι και ένα γυμναστήριο ιδίων διαστάσεων. Από τη στιγμή που κλείνεις το γυμναστήριο, κλείνεις το εστιατόριο, ε, πρέπει να κλείσεις και την εκκλησία. Και όμως, ο κόσμος δεν το καταλαβαίνει αυτό. 

Αντιθέτως, στις ΗΠΑ, ο Ιάκωβος είπε «καθίστε σπίτια σας μέχρι να περάσει όλο αυτό, ο θεός είναι παντού». Επομένως, το πρόβλημα είναι της ελλαδικής κοινωνίας.


----------



## crystal (Feb 4, 2021)

Στο μεταξύ ο Βουλαρίνος κράζει την κυβέρνηση με διάφορες ευκαιρίες, όπως κράζει και την αντιπολίτευση. Κι αυτό το έκανε κι όταν η αντιπολίτευση ήταν κυβέρνηση και η κυβέρνηση αντιπολίτευση. Αλλά στην Ελλάδα είναι γενικά πρόβλημα να έχεις άποψη χωρίς να είσαι τοποθετημένος κομματικά. Δεν σε συμφέρει να έχεις γνώμη και με βάση αυτήν να ψηφίζεις - το ιδανικό είναι να ψηφίζεις και με βάση την ψήφο σου να σχηματίζεις γνώμη.

Αλλιώς βρίζεις τον έναν, βρίζεις και τον άλλον, θεωρείς ότι καλό ήταν αυτό που έκανε ο ένας, καλό ήταν και το άλλο που έκανε ο άλλος, και τελικά σου την πέφτουν κι από τις δυο πλευρές. Προτιμότερο δεν είναι να διαλέξεις πλευρά και να σου την πέφτουν σε τακτική βάση μόνο οι μισοί; Τουλάχιστον στα σχόλια από κάτω θα έρχονται πάντα να σε υπερασπίζονται και να σου μοιράζουν λάικ οι άλλοι μισοί. Επιτυγχάνεται μια κάποια ισορροπία, βρε αδερφέ.

Και κάπως έτσι οι νηφάλιες και διαυγείς φωνές λιγοστεύουν, γιατί σιγά μην κάθεται ο καθένας να ασχολείται με τους εκατέρωθεν. Όχι ότι ο Βουλαρίνος είναι νηφάλιος, αλλά τουλάχιστον λέει τη γνώμη του χωρίς να στρογγυλεύει, σε όποιον κι αναφέρεται.


----------



## skol (Feb 5, 2021)

Διστάζω. Αλλά θα κάνω άλλη μια προσπάθεια μιας και αχνοφαίνεται κάποια ελπίδα αλληλοκατανόησης μετά και το τελευταίο νηφάλιο και συγκαταβατικό ποστ του drsiebenmal, που τον ευχαριστώ για αυτό.
Και θα αρχίσω με την αγαπητή crystal με τα πολλά λάικ 


crystal said:


> Δεν σε συμφέρει να έχεις γνώμη και με βάση αυτήν να ψηφίζεις - το ιδανικό είναι να ψηφίζεις και με βάση την ψήφο σου να σχηματίζεις γνώμη.


Αν αυτό το έγραψες με αφορμή την δικιά μου παρέμβαση εδώ, πραγματικά θα ήθελα να μου πεις σε ποιο σημείο πιστεύεις ότι πρόταξα ή άφησα να φανεί τόσο έντονα η κομματική μου ταυτότητα. Θυμίζω ότι προσπάθησα να κάνω κριτική σε ένα κείμενο το οποίο είναι καταγγελτικό προς ένα απροσδιόριστα μεγάλο κομμάτι πολιτών (η λίστα αρχίζει με αυτούς "που δεν φορούσαν τη μάσκα όπου και όσο έπρεπε") από όλο το πολιτικό φάσμα.

Επίσης, κάνεις επίκληση στη νηφαλιότητα (παρότι χαρίζεις αυτόν τον πόντο στον Βουλαρινό) και πραγματικά θα ήθελα να μου επισημανθεί (αν με παίρνει και εμένα η μπάλα) πού δεν υπήρξα νηφάλιος για να το διορθώσω (είπαμε, μπήκα σε μια συζήτηση επειδή εκτιμώ το χώρο και τους συνομιλητές, αυτό είναι δεδομένο).


crystal said:


> Στο μεταξύ ο Βουλαρίνος κράζει την κυβέρνηση με διάφορες ευκαιρίες, όπως κράζει και την αντιπολίτευση. Κι αυτό το έκανε κι όταν η αντιπολίτευση ήταν κυβέρνηση και η κυβέρνηση αντιπολίτευση.



Εδώ θα παραδεχτώ ότι κακώς δεν διευκρίνισα ότι όσα συμπεράσματα έβγαλα για το Βουλαρινό τα έβγαλα από το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο και ότι δεν έχω εποπτεία ολόκληρου του Βουλαρίνειου κόρπους. Παρόλα αυτά έχω τη υποψία ότι δεν θα άλλαζε και πολύ η γνώμη μου, γιατί σημασία για μένα δεν έχει αν τους κράζει και τους δύο αλλά γιατί τους κράζει. Αν κράζει δηλαδή την κυβέρνηση επειδή δεν πήγε το πρόστιμο στα 500 ευρώ και συγχρόνως την αντιπολίτευση επειδή δεν στηρίζει αυτή την πρόταση, το ίδιο μου κάνει. Εν ολίγοις μπορεί να κράζει και κυβέρνηση και αντιπολίτευση αλλά στηρίζει περισσότερο αυτόν που είναι πιο κοντά στις δικές του απόψεις. Απόλυτα θεμιτό σαν τακτική -εγώ με τις απόψεις έχω το πρόβλημα.

Θα σας παρακαλέσω λοιπόν, αφού και σεις απεχθάνεστε τις κομματικές τοποθετήσεις, να κάνουμε μια φιλολογική άσκηση. Να ξεχάσουμε όλοι τις κομματικές μας ταυτότητες, να ξεχάσουμε ποιος είναι ο Βουλαρινός, με ποιους τα βάζει, από ποιους τα ακούει, τι ψήφησε στο δημοψήφισμα, και να σκύψουμε πάνω από το κείμενο. Και συγκεκριμένα πάνω από τη φράση η οποία υπήρξε η αφορμή να δεχτώ τον προσβλητικό για μένα χαρακτηρισμό του τραμπικού. Την αντιγράφω ξανά
Αν ανοίξουν το στόμα τους, θα είναι για να γκρινιάξουν και να διαμαρτυρηθούν. Οπότε καλύτερα να μην πουν τίποτα. Ας σταματήσουν να μιλάνε κι ας τηρήσουν επιτέλους τους κανόνες.
Σε ποιους φαίνεται να απευθύνεται αυτή η φράση μέσα στο κείμενο; Δεν απευθύνεται στην καλύτερη περίπτωση σε κάποιους, στην χειρότερη σε όλους εκείνους της μεγάλης λίστας που αρχίζει από αυτούς "που δεν φορούσαν τη μάσκα όπου και όσο έπρεπε";
Ο nickel μου απάντησε με μια εξωκειμενική αναφορά (ότι έχει δει και έχει ακούσει πολλά ο Βουλαρινος στα ΜΚΔ και από εκεί αφορμάται). Καλόπιστα το δέχτηκα αλλά είπα ότι αυτές οι φράσεις έχουν την τάση να απευθύνονται μετά σε πολύ περισσότερους. Κοιτώντας μόνο το κείμενο, είναι ένα εύλογο συμπέρασμα αυτό που έβγαλα; Προσέξτε, δεν λέω ότι είναι η μοναδική ή η "σωστή" ερμηνεία του κειμένου. Δεν είναι όμως μία εύλογη ερμηνεία που στηρίζεται πρωτίστως στο κείμενο;

Γιατί, αν είναι εύλογη, και αν πιστεύετε στην νηφαλιότητα, έτσι όπως δείχνουν τα λάικ στην αγαπητή crystal που την επικαλείται, τότε, αγαπητέ drsiebenmal, το έντιμο είναι να μου ζητηθεί συγνώμη για αυτόν τον προσβλητικό χαρακτηρισμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2021)

ΟΚ, skol, σου ζητώ συγνώμη αν έκρινες έμμεσα ότι σε χαρακτήρισα τραμπικό.


----------



## skol (Feb 5, 2021)

Ευχαριστώ drsiebenmal, δεν θα επέμενα αν δεν σε εκτιμούσα


----------



## crystal (Feb 5, 2021)

Καλημέρα.

Έχουμε ένα κείμενο που τα βάζει με μια μεγάλη μερίδα του κόσμου. Το ξέρω και το ξέρετε ότι υπάρχουν. Δεν είναι αφηρημένες έννοιες: τους έχουμε στο περιβάλλον μας, τους βλέπαμε στα σόσιαλ να ανεβάζουν φωτογραφίες από τραπέζια εν μέσω της δεύτερης καραντίνας (είχε και πολλές ονομαστικές γιορτές ο άτιμος ο Δεκέμβριος), τους έχουμε να στέκονται κολλητά δίπλα μας στο ταμείο του σουπερμάρκετ σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα (κι όταν τους ζητήσουμε να κάνουν λίγο πιο πέρα μας κοιτάζουν με οίκτο και ειρωνεία), τους βλέπουμε να μπαίνουν στο κατάστημα με τη μυτόγκα έξω, διαβάζουμε τα οργισμένα τους σχόλια και βλέπουμε τις γελαστές τους φατσούλες κάτω από άρθρα που ανακοινώνουν νεκρούς και κρούσματα. Φαντάζομαι θα συμφωνήσετε μαζί μου ότι η συγκεκριμένη μερίδα του κόσμου συνέβαλε/συμβάλλει ακόμα στην εξάπλωση του προβλήματος. Σε αυτούς αναφερόταν ο συντάκτης του άρθρου.

Με ενοχλεί όταν η πρώτη αντίδραση που διαβάζω είναι "ναι αλλά η κυβέρνηση". Η κυβέρνηση έχει κάνει σοβαρά λάθη κατά τη γνώμη μου, η οποία δεν έχει μεν ιδιαίτερη αξία, αλλά τέλος πάντων αν πιάσουμε κουβέντα για τα λάθη της θα έχω διάφορες απόψεις να συνεισφέρω. Όμως εδώ ξεκινήσαμε να μιλάμε για κάτι άλλο. Εξίσου θα με ενοχλούσε σε ένα κείμενο που θα μιλούσε για τα κακώς κείμενα της κυβέρνησης να διάβαζα "ναι αλλά οι πολίτες". Με λίγα λόγια, όταν διαβάζω κάτι για τα κακώς κείμενα κάποιου, τα οποία αντικειμενικά ισχύουν, κι έρχεται ένας συνομιλητής να μου πει "ναι αλλά ο τάδε", είναι νομίζω λογικό να υποθέσω ότι ο συνομιλητής διάκειται αρνητικά σ' αυτόν τον τάδε, αφού αυτήν τη στιγμή δεν μιλάμε για τον τάδε.

Πάντως το σχόλιό μου ήταν γενικότερο και όχι στοχευμένο μόνο σε εσάς, και αφορούσε και πολύ κόσμο που ακολουθώ στα σόσιαλ και κάποτε εκτιμούσα – ανθρώπους που ανήκουν στη μία ή στην άλλη πλευρά και επιλέγουν συστηματικά να στηλιτεύσουν τα λάθη της αντίπερα όχθης, κάνοντας γαργάρα τα του οίκου τους. Την ατυχή παρέμβαση του παπαγαλακίου που πέρασε από τη γειτονιά μας δεν αξίζει να τη σχολιάσω καν. Είναι φοβερό πώς η αγένεια έχει καταλήξει να θεωρείται sine qua non όταν πνίγεται κανείς από ιερή αγανάκτηση.

Αν σας έκρινα λάθος, σας ζητώ ειλικρινά συγγνώμη. Σας βεβαιώ πάντως ότι, κρίνοντας από τα γραφόμενά σας εδώ, νηφάλιο θα σας χαρακτήριζα σίγουρα, κι αυτή είναι μια αρετή που προσωπικά εκτιμώ ιδιαίτερα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2021)

Μια μικρή παρατήρηση: Βουλαρίνος λέγεται, όχι Βουλαρινός.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2021)

Alexandra said:


> Μια μικρή παρατήρηση: Βουλαρίνος λέγεται, όχι Βουλαρινός.


Δίνεται η εντύπωση, αν κρίνει κανείς από δημοσιεύματα, ότι είτε υπάρχει ένα ευρύτερο πρόβλημα ως προς τον σωστό τονισμό του ονόματός του είτε άλλαξε ο ίδιος τονισμό στο όνομά του κάποια στιγμή.  Πάντως, ο ίδιος φαίνεται να προτιμά το _Βουλαρίνος_ τώρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 5, 2021)

nickel said:


> Δίνεται η εντύπωση, αν κρίνει κανείς από δημοσιεύματα, ότι είτε υπάρχει ένα ευρύτερο πρόβλημα ως προς τον σωστό τονισμό του ονόματός του είτε άλλαξε ο ίδιος τονισμό στο όνομά του κάποια στιγμή.  Πάντως, ο ίδιος φαίνεται να προτιμά το _Βουλαρίνος_ τώρα.


Λίγο απίθανο φαίνεται να άλλαξε ο ίδιος τονισμό, δεδομένου ότι στην Ελλάδα οι αλλαγές στο όνομα απαιτούν δικαστικές αποφάσεις.


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2021)

Βλέπω με καθυστέρηση τη συζήτηση κι αναρωτιέμαι γιατί (όπως έχω δει να γίνεται και εδώ που ζω) αν επισημάνει κανείς την ατομική ευθύνη στο ζήτημα της πανδημίας όλοι τον κατηγορούν. Αν δεχτούμε ότι π.χ. για να μειώσουμε τις πιθανότητες να κολλήσουμε (ελπίζω να προσέξαμε ότι είπα μειώσουμε, γιατί δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να τις μηδενίσουμε), θα πρέπει να παίρνουμε κάποια μέτρα, κι αν εγώ κολλήσω δεν σημαίνει ότι ήρθε ο [βάλτε όποιον πολιτικό θέλετε εδώ] με τον ιό σε ένα κουτάκι και μου τον κόλλησε.
Σημαίνει ότι
α. κάποιος με κόλλησε, είτε ενώ ήξερε ότι είναι φορέας είτε όχι, και
β. σημαίνει ότι εγώ δεν πήρα επαρκή μέτρα για να μην κολλήσω ή
γ. τα μέτρα που πήρα ήταν μεν σωστά αλλά δεν δούλεψαν.
Ατομική ευθύνη σε κάθε βήμα.
Το κράτος έχει ευθύνη να με ενημερώσει και να με διευκολύνει να εφαρμόσω τα μέτρα (κι ένας τρόπος αποδεδειγμένα αποτελεσματικός είναι οι διαφημιστικές εκστρατείες αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία). Εγώ μπορώ να λάβω περισσότερα μέτρα αν θεωρώ ότι το κράτος δεν κάνει αρκετά ή αν διαφωνώ να παίρνω μόνο τα υποχρεωτικά μέτρα (και όχι, δεν έχω δικαίωμα να μην παίρνω κανένα μέτρο και να μην περιμένω τιμωρία). Σε μια ιδανική κοινωνία μια απλή ενημέρωση θα αρκούσε για να καταλάβει ο καθένας τί πρέπει να κάνει, αλλά όπως διαπιστώνουμε κάθε μέρα από το Μάρτιο τα 3/4 της κοινωνίας είναι άτομα που δεν θέλουν να καταλάβουν κι έτσι είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να ξοδεύουμε για να τους θυμίζουμε τα αυτονόητα.
Kαι φυσικά, με αυτά ξέχασα ποιό είναι το θέμα της συζήτησης, οπότε σταματώ εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2021)

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι συμφωνώ με την Παλάβρα σχετικά με το ποιοί ήταν οι περίφημοι τουρίστες που τους ανοίξαμε τις πύλες και μας έφεραν αρρώστιες αλλά αν δεν τις ανοίγαμε η συμπαθής τάξη των ατίθασων ξενοδόχων θα είχε ξεκινήσει τον επόμενο εμφύλιο (και μια που το λέμε, τους υποχρέωσε κανένας να μην παίρνουν μέτρα στις επιχειρήσεις τους; ) Και μάλλον είδε την ίδια φωτογραφία από το δρομολόγιο Εδιμβούργο- Αθήνα μέσω Γαλλίας, Ιταλίας, Ελβετίας, με τους επιβάτες να φωτογραφίζονται αγκαλιά και χωρίς μάσκες.
Είμαι σε πεντέξι γκρουπ Ελλήνων του Λονδίνου και το καλοκαίρι μόνιμο θέμα συζήτησης ήταν οι κανονισμοί για το ταξίδι Ελλάδα με πιο συχνή ερώτηση πού κάνουν το τεστ πιο φτηνά.
Και φυσικά είχαμε κι αυτούς που ξενοίκιασαν το σπίτι τους για να μην πληρώνουν ενοίκιο και να δουλεύουν από το σπίτι από Ελλάδα κι όταν ήρθε η ώρα της εφορίας, και έπρεπε να αποφασιστεί πού είναι φορολογικοί κάτοικοι και που πληρώνει ο εργοδότης τους εισφορές ή μηδενίστηκε ο χρόνος για υπηκοότητα λόγω απουσίας κλαίγονταν, αλλά αυτά συμβαίνουν με τη γενιά του drained brain. 
Παράλληλα κάτι θλιβερά θέρετρα του ΗΒ που είχαν να δουν τουρισμό εδώ και 40 χρόνια ήταν φίσκα γιατί οι περισσότεροι προτίμησαν να μην πάνε διακοπές στο εξωτερικό. Και το ίδιο θα πρέπει να σκέφτηκαν κι οι Γερμανοί, κι οι Γάλλοι, κι οι Σουηδοί.

Αλλά αν το δούμε πιο λογικά: ο τουρισμός μειώνεται αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου, κι η επώαση του κορονοϊού είναι δυο βδομάδες. Το δεύτερο κύμα ξεκίνησε τον Οκτώβριο, με την πτώση της θερμοκρασίας, όπως ακριβώς είχαν προβλέψει οι ειδικοί, και επιδεινώθηκε με τη αρχή του χειμώνα, Δεκέμβριο, επίσης όπως είχαν προβλέψει οι ειδικοί. Επιπλέον ξέφυγε τελείως με τις διακοπές των Χριστουγέννων, γιατί όπως είχε προβλέψει πάλι κάποιος ειδικός που άκουγα στο ραδιόφωνο το Δεκέμβριο, στις διακοπές οι μαθητές δεν κινδυνεύουν, αλλά κινδυνεύουν οι οικογένειες που μαζεύονται να γιορτάσουν. Και δεν χρειάζεται να μαζευτούν πέντε οικογένειες.

Πέρσι τέτοια εποχή γκρινιάζανε οι Πατρινοί για το Καρναβάλι, και μαζεύτηκαν να το κάψουν παρά τις απαγορεύσεις. Φέτος βλέπω ότι έχουν πάλι ξεκινήσει τις εκδηλώσεις και μπορεί να έχουμε επανάληψη των περσινών.
Ναι, πιστεύω ότι στην Ελλάδα έχουμε πολλούς που δεν ακούνε. Δεν ξέρω πού είμαστε στην παγκόσμια κατάταξη ατίθασων πολιτών, αλλά σίγουρα είμαστε αρκετά ψηλά. Ακόμα, έντεκα μήνες μετά, βλέπω να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που μιλάνε ακόμα για συγγενείς που πληρώνονται, για νεκρούς που πεθαίνουν από άλλα νοσήματα και τα καταγράφουν σαν κορονοϊό, "αρνητές της μάσκας" και άτομα που διαδίδουν αντιεμβολιαστική προπαγάνδα. Έχουμε τη γειτόνισσα μας, μια κυρία κάποιας ηλικίας, μορφωμένη και καλλιεργημένη υποτίθεται, που την αποφεύγει η μητέρα μου γιατί με το που άνοιξαν οι εκκλησίες πήγε τρέχοντας να κοινωνήσει, γιατί αν δεν πάνε στην εκκλησία θα σκάσουν. Έχουμε αυτούς που αν δεν πάνε στην πορεία θα σκάσουν και χρησιμοποιούν τα πιο ηλίθια επιχειρήματα για να δικαιολογήσουν την ανάγκη αυτή. Έχω έναν γνωστό που χτυπιόταν ότι η πρόεδρος της δημοκρατίας δεν φίλησε το χέρι του αρχιεπίσκοπου στη δοξολογία της Πρωτοχρονιάς άρα υπάρχει κάποια αντεθνική συνωμοσία στην οποία πρωτοστατεί ο Μητσοτάκης ο προδότης, ο ανθέλληνας, ο άνθρωπος του Σόρος. Κι αυτά τα λέει άνθρωπος με διδακτορικό σε βιολογία. Έχουμε την ξαδέρφη μου που αρρώστησε ο πατέρας της με πυρετό και πήγε και τον πήρε με το ιχ και τον πήγε στο νοσοκομείο κι όταν της είπαν καραντίνα γκρίνιαζε παρόλο που είχε εκτεθεί στον ιό. Κι έχουμε και τον πατέρα της που είχε συμπτώματα μια βδομάδα κι έμπαινε στο ασανσέρ με τους γείτονες σα να μην τρέχει τίποτα. Ξέρω ότι αυτές είναι εμπειρικές και ανεκδοτολογικές διαπιστώσεις που δεν μας λένε τίποτα ουσιώδες, αλλά δεν μιλάμε πια για έναν γνωστό γνωστού μου που έκανε το Χ και γενικεύω, μιλάμε για πολλούς γνωστούς. Από τον Μάρτιο κάθε λίγες μέρες προσθέτω κι άλλο ένα όνομα στον κατάλογο αυτών που πρέπει να αποφεύγω αν τους συναντήσω στο δρόμο τυχαία. Σε λίγο ο κατάλογος θα ταυτίζεται με τον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 6, 2021)

Στα γκρουπ των Ελλήνων του εξωτερικού έπαιζε και παίζει ακόμα η ερώτηση "αν πάω οδικώς από την τάδε χώρα θέλω τεστ;" "Μπορώ να μπω οδικώς χωρίς τεστ;" και άλλα τέτοια.
Πάντως το σίγουρο είναι ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ελληνικό. Στο Λουξεμβούργο από την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα θα είναι τα σχολεία σε εκπαίδευση εξ αποστάσεως γιατί μας ήρθε το βρετανικό στέλεχος και εκτοξεύθηκαν τα κρούσματα στα παιδιά, κλείνει το ένα σχολείο μετά το άλλο. Ε, δεν καταγράφεται. Έχουμε γεμίσει ερωτήσεις της κατηγορίας "Ειχα προγραμματίσει αποκριάτικο πάρτι για το παιδί μου, πού να πάω τώρα, έχει ανοιχτούς παιδότοπους;" (που τους παιδότοπους τους αποφεύγουμε τις καλές εποχές, δεν παίζει να μπει το παιδί υγιές και να φύγει χωρίς έστω ένα συνάχι), "Είναι ανοιχτά τα σύνορα να πάω στο Βέλγιο για ψώνια;", "Έχω τα γενέθλιά μου την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα, πού να τα γιορτάσω;".

Και όλους αυτούς αν τους ρωτήσεις θα σου πουν ότι προσέχουν. Φαντάσου τι κάνουν αυτοί που δεν προσέχουν.


----------



## SBE (Feb 9, 2021)

Εγώ το ξέρω ότι τα ίδια ακούς σε όλες τις χώρες, στην Ελλάδα το ξέρουν; Μάλλον όχι γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα άκουγα γκρίνιες για την υποτιθέμενη ανοργανωσιά, για το ότι φταίει ο Α ή ο Β κλπ. 
Νομίζω όμως ότι το ΗΒ κερδάει με το εξής: παραμονή Πρωτοχρονιάς ψεκασμένοι αρνητές του κορονοϊού έκαναν συγκέντρωση έξω από ένα μεγάλο κεντρικό νοσοκομείο του Λονδίνου και φώναζαν συνθήματα κατά των γιατρών και του υπόλοιπου προσωπικού. Βέβαια στις ΗΠΑ είχαμε και επιδρομές σε θαλάμους, αλλά αυτοί είναι εκτός συναγωνισμού λόγω μακροχρόνιας βλακείας.


----------

